# this is the official mbti test



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> Getting through this was a struggle. After studying the functions for so long, taking a test focused on the dichotomies was extremely tedious, especially since the questions were so repetitive and transparent. Then again, this test probably wasn't meant for me since I'm not a newcomer to MBTI.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


You sure you haven't "winged" it? And tried to conform to your notion of what you SHOULD be? Because when I see so absolute results, I immediately want to dismiss it. Kinda like L spectrum on MMPI-if it exceeds some 72 percentile or so, the test is dismissed and rightly so.

Questions are repetitive and simple not because of newbs but to flush out your real you. How you act, how you feel, how you think. Not how you FEEL you should be. That's why typology is difficult...sometimes you've gotta say the truth and that sometime is right there on that test. Plus, it's meant to be a template for a conversation, as I already mentioned.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Ixim said:


> You sure you haven't "winged" it? And tried to conform to your notion of what you SHOULD be? Because when I see so absolute results, I immediately want to dismiss it. Kinda like L spectrum on MMPI-if it exceeds some 72 percentile or so, the test is dismissed and rightly so.
> 
> Questions are repetitive and simple not because of newbs but to flush out your real you. How you act, how you feel, how you think. Not how you FEEL you should be. That's why typology is difficult...sometimes you've gotta say the truth and that sometime is right there on that test. Plus, it's meant to be a template for a conversation, as I already mentioned.


I don't think I was being dishonest, if that's what you're implying. If I was taking an online MBTI test like this one for the first time, my results probably wouldn't be as one-sided, but after studying the theory and truly understanding what both words/descriptions in each pair mean (as well as how I relate to them), it's difficult to select words and phrases that don't match up with who I understand myself to be. 

Ultimately, though, if this test _wasn't _meant for newcomers, it's a lousy test. I understand the need for repetitiveness to an extent, but when the same questions are rephrased over and over again, it becomes exhausting very quickly. That's not even taking into consideration that I'm used to seeing questions exactly like this as I've taken plenty of these tests in the past. So yes, while my result may not be competely unbiased because I'm used to these questions, I actually think it's more accurate because I _understand_ the questions and what both options in each given pair mean to me as a person.

EDIT: I decided to retake the test and try to read the questions more carefully. I still got the same type, but here are my results.


* *







Extraversion
People who prefer Extraversion tend to focus on the outer world of people and things.*E*1 20*I*Intraversion
People who prefer Intraversion tend to focus on the inner world of ideas and impressions.  Sensing
People who prefer Sensing tend to focus on the present and on concrete information gained from the senses.*S*1 25*N*Intuition
People who prefer Intuition tend to focus on the future, with a view toward patterns and possibilities.  Thinking
People who prefer Thinking tend to base their decitions primarilly on logic and on objective analysis of cause and effect.*T*6 18*F*Feeling
People who prefer Feeling tend to base their decisions primarilly on values and on subjective evaluation of person-centered concerns.  Judging
People who prefer Judging tend to like a planned and organized approach to life and prefer to have things settled.*J*6 16*P*Perceiving
People who prefer Perceiving tend to like a flexible and spontaneous approach to life and prefer to keep their options open.  
[HR][/HR]
Preference clarityIvery clearNvery clearFmoderatePmoderate





I think the biggest problem with this test is that half of it asks what word "appeals" most to you. It's not asking which word actually _applies_ to you. As a result, those sections of the test were more difficult than they should've been, and I could see them being especially problematic for newcomers who can't distinguish between what they find most appealing and what they actually relate to most.


----------



## Windmill Slam (Mar 16, 2015)

For being the 'official' test it has its fair share of typos.

And just like the few others I've bothered doing, it gave me INTP as a result.

Close. Partial credit, but not the full/correct answer. I'd be rather surprised at this point if one could actually get it right. Tests are a starting point rather than a definitive result, though. So in the end it's not a huge deal. Just means there's a fair amount of inaccuracy and room for improvement.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Wiwa said:


> I was expecting this test to be way better. This is the test that people pay hundreds of dollars for?


Yup. Took this for $15 through my college's career center about 5 years ago. No way I would have paid the $80 (iirc) that they charged non-students.

I don't have a great memory so couldn't tell you if this is truly identical to that test - but certainly rings a bell.

I scored xNTx on that, btw. So while not totally inaccurate it certainly wasn't a bullseye. It actually spurred me on to explore personality type theory in greater depth - so $15 well-spent, I guess. 

Aaaaaaaaand on question 64 I got:



> The connection was reset
> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
> The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few moments.
> If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection.
> If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


Oh well! Pressed "Back", same thing. Refreshed, same thing. Not doing it again lol.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Moderate Intuition: 20/26
Moderate Feeling: 16/24
Clear Perceiving: 19/22

Nothing seems to be special about this test. I've done all online tests I could find and the questions aren't unique. As if they just "borrowed" them all around from each other.

The I-E thing is 100% in one direction to me which is a result of the fact that questions are binary. I don't like the idea of it because it makes me seem like a total anti-social hermit always running away from people. This is quite wrong as, while being an introvert (which has been apparent since my early childhood), I still have some needs of social interaction and enjoy going out with people. Just not too much because I feel drained in such case.

The test doesn't give "usually true" or such answers. Other tests include them and this in my opinion makes sense. What it would score in case of ambiverts?


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

ersonality type is: INTP

Preference Clarity Categories:*
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)*

Clear*Introversion: 19/21
Clear*Intuition: 24/26
Clear*Thinking: 19/24
Clear*Perceiving: 19/22


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Engelsstaub said:


> Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
> Moderate Intuition: 20/26
> Moderate Feeling: 16/24
> Clear Perceiving: 19/22
> ...


Or they all borrowed from the original... 

FWIW, the scores do not indicate how introverted or not you are, but how likely you are an introverted type.



Windmill Slam said:


> For being the 'official' test it has its fair share of typos.


If you asked yourself why the 'official' test has typos, what conclusions do you reach?


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

PaladinX said:


> If you asked yourself why the 'official' test has typos, what conclusions do you reach?


My well-informed conclusion is that it's a sloppy transcription of the official "Step I" test (_aka_ Form M).

Probably typed up by some kind of P. :tongue:


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Where am I?!


----------



## nvut (Jun 4, 2016)

Your personality type is: INTJ

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Moderate Intuition: 19/26
Moderate Thinking: 18/24
Very Clear Judging: 21/22


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Your personality type is: INTJ

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Clear Introversion: 19/21
Moderate Intuition: 19/26
Very Clear Thinking: 23/24
Clear Judging: 20/22

The Scientist
As an INTJ, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you take things in primarily via your intuition. Your secondary mode is external, where you deal with things rationally and logically. 

INTJs live in the world of ideas and strategic planning. They value intelligence, knowledge, and competence, and typically have high standards in these regards, which they continuously strive to fulfill. To a somewhat lesser extent, they have similar expectations of others. 

With Introverted Intuition dominating their personality, INTJs focus their energy on observing the world, and generating ideas and possibilities. Their mind constantly gathers information and makes associations about it. They are tremendously insightful and usually are very quick to understand new ideas. However, their primary interest is not understanding a concept, but rather applying that concept in a useful way. Unlike the INTP, they do not follow an idea as far as they possibly can, seeking only to understand it fully. INTJs are driven to come to conclusions about ideas. Their need for closure and organization usually requires that they take some action. 

INTJ's tremendous value and need for systems and organization, combined with their natural insightfulness, makes them excellent scientists. An INTJ scientist gives a gift to society by putting their ideas into a useful form for others to follow. It is not easy for the INTJ to express their internal images, insights, and abstractions. The internal form of the INTJ's thoughts and concepts is highly individualized, and is not readily translatable into a form that others will understand. However, the INTJ is driven to translate their ideas into a plan or system that is usually readily explainable, rather than to do a direct translation of their thoughts. They usually don't see the value of a direct transaction, and will also have difficulty expressing their ideas, which are non-linear. However, their extreme respect of knowledge and intelligence will motivate them to explain themselves to another person who they feel is deserving of the effort. 

INTJs are natural leaders, although they usually choose to remain in the background until they see a real need to take over the lead. When they are in leadership roles, they are quite effective, because they are able to objectively see the reality of a situation, and are adaptable enough to change things which aren't working well. They are the supreme strategists - always scanning available ideas and concepts and weighing them against their current strategy, to plan for every conceivable contingency. 

INTJs spend a lot of time inside their own minds, and may have little interest in the other people's thoughts or feelings. Unless their Feeling side is developed, they may have problems giving other people the level of intimacy that is needed. Unless their Sensing side is developed, they may have a tendency to ignore details which are necessary for implementing their ideas. 

The INTJ's interest in dealing with the world is to make decisions, express judgments, and put everything that they encounter into an understandable and rational system. Consequently, they are quick to express judgments. Often they have very evolved intuitions, and are convinced that they are right about things. Unless they complement their intuitive understanding with a well-developed ability to express their insights, they may find themselves frequently misunderstood. In these cases, INTJs tend to blame misunderstandings on the limitations of the other party, rather than on their own difficulty in expressing themselves. This tendency may cause the INTJ to dismiss others input too quickly, and to become generally arrogant and elitist. 

INTJs are ambitious, self-confident, deliberate, long-range thinkers. Many INTJs end up in engineering or scientific pursuits, although some find enough challenge within the business world in areas which involve organizing and strategic planning. They dislike messiness and inefficiency, and anything that is muddled or unclear. They value clarity and efficiency, and will put enormous amounts of energy and time into consolidating their insights into structured patterns. 

Other people may have a difficult time understanding an INTJ. They may see them as aloof and reserved. Indeed, the INTJ is not overly demonstrative of their affections, and is likely to not give as much praise or positive support as others may need or desire. That doesn't mean that he or she doesn't truly have affection or regard for others, they simply do not typically feel the need to express it. Others may falsely perceive the INTJ as being rigid and set in their ways. Nothing could be further from the truth, because the INTJ is committed to always finding the objective best strategy to implement their ideas. The INTJ is usually quite open to hearing an alternative way of doing something. 

When under a great deal of stress, the INTJ may become obsessed with mindless repetitive, Sensate activities, such as over-drinking. They may also tend to become absorbed with minutia and details that they would not normally consider important to their overall goal. 

INTJs need to remember to express themselves sufficiently, so as to avoid difficulties with people misunderstandings. In the absence of properly developing their communication abilities, they may become abrupt and short with people, and isolationists. 

INTJs have a tremendous amount of ability to accomplish great things. They have insight into the Big Picture, and are driven to synthesize their concepts into solid plans of action. Their reasoning skills gives them the means to accomplish that. INTJs are most always highly competent people, and will not have a problem meeting their career or education goals. They have the capability to make great strides in these arenas. On a personal level, the INTJ who practices tolerances and puts effort into effectively communicating their insights to others has everything in his or her power to lead a rich and rewarding life.

I got INTJ AGAIN.. I guess its officiol! YAY


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

Your personality type is: ISTP

Slight Introversion: 13/21
Moderate Sensing: 16/26
Clear Thinking: 22/24
Clear Perceiving: 18/22


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

*Your personality type is: INTJ*

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Clear Introversion: 19/21
Clear Intuition: 21/26
Very Clear Thinking: 23/24
Clear Judging: 18/22



I don't know. Even though I always test as INTJ, I'm always doubtful about it. Seems strange since INTJs, especially females like myself, are considered rare apparently. I don't feel rare at all. I could be one of the many mistyped INTJs floating around online, but at the same time, when I read about the other types, I cannot relate to them at all. Perhaps I am too cruel and my standards for myself are high, but still. Meh.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Slight Intuition: 15/26
Slight Feeling: 14/24
Slight Judging: 12/22

INFJ for me. MBTI tests always ask the same questions over and over, so long.



> Upon further inspection, if you do not score as an NT on this test, it is because you are a boring pansy -_-


-_- okay


----------



## TheWalrusZombie (Mar 7, 2016)

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Clear Intuition: 22/26
Very Clear Thinking: 24/24
Very Clear Judging: 22/22 

On 16personalities I got: 
Introverted: 100%
Intuitive: 77%
Thinking: 100%
Judging: 100%
Assertive: 83%

Well.... I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

INTP
Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Clear Intuition: 24/26
Very Clear Thinking: 24/24
Moderate Perceiving: 15/22

Interesting. Perhaps this test is very lenient on it's results if it's going to give me 100% Introversion and 100% Thinking.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Your personality type is: ISTP

Clear Introversion: 18/21
Slight Sensing: 14/26
Clear Thinking: 20/24
Clear Perceiving: 20/22


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

Your personality type is: ENTJ

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Moderate Extraversion: 14/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Clear Thinking: 22/24
Very Clear Judging: 21/22

Absolutly zero sensing for me.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

It's accurate for me 

Your personality type is: INTJ
Preference Clarity Categories:
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)

Clear Introversion: 18/21
Clear Intuition: 23/26
Slight Thinking: 13/24
Clear Judging: 17/22

Although I have to say that the 'which word appeals to you more' was bullshit at some points. For example, I like the word 'bighearted' better than 'firm-minded', even though I am way more firm-minded than bighearted. I like people who are bighearted more than firm-minded though, it's a better personality trait to have.

The other questions were pretty typical, is this really the original test? I thought it would be more thorough.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

*Your personality type is: INTJ*

Clear Introversion: 19/21
Clear Intuition: 21/26
Moderate Thinking: 15/24
Slight Judging: 13/22


----------



## Paul.du.perreux (Oct 16, 2014)

Your personality type is: ENTP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Slight Extraversion: 12/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Clear Thinking: 21/24
Clear Perceiving: 19/22

Haha, we ENTPs border on introverted sometimes


----------



## Thoroku (Jul 12, 2016)

I haven't officially typed myself, but I took it just for the hell of it. 

Clear Introversion: 19/21
Moderate Intuition: 16/26
Clear Thinking: 20/24
Clear Perceiving: 19/22

INTP is one of few choices I've narrowed my type down to, so it could be right. I find it hard to type myself though because I want to be absolutely sure, but I don't know if I can trust my bias. Not that I think I'm biased, but anything is possible. That's how I work. Unless I'm stressed. Then nothing is possible and I may as well give up, which makes it a good thing that I don't know the meaning of quit.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Your personality type is: INTJ *Preference Clarity Categories:* 
_(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)_ 

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Clear Intuition: 24/26
Clear Thinking: 19/24
Moderate Judging: 14/22

:computer:


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

*Your personality type is: INFP*

*Preference Clarity Categories: *
_(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) _

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Clear Intuition: 23/26
Slight Feeling: 13/24
Moderate Perceiving: 15/22

_The Idealist_
As an INFP, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you deal with things according to how you feel about them, or how they fit into your personal value system. Your secondary mode is external, where you take things in primarily via your intuition. 

INFPs, more than other iNtuitive Feeling types, are focused on making the world a better place for people. Their primary goal is to find out their meaning in life. What is their purpose? How can they best serve humanity in their lives? They are idealists and perfectionists, who drive themselves hard in their quest for achieving the goals they have identified for themselves 

INFPs are highly intuitive about people. They rely heavily on their intuitions to guide them, and use their discoveries to constantly search for value in life. They are on a continuous mission to find the truth and meaning underlying things. Every encounter and every piece of knowledge gained gets sifted through the INFP's value system, and is evaluated to see if it has any potential to help the INFP define or refine their own path in life. The goal at the end of the path is always the same - the INFP is driven to help people and make the world a better place. 

Generally thoughtful and considerate, INFPs are good listeners and put people at ease. Although they may be reserved in expressing emotion, they have a very deep well of caring and are genuinely interested in understanding people. This sincerity is sensed by others, making the INFP a valued friend and confidante. An INFP can be quite warm with people he or she knows well. 

INFPs do not like conflict, and go to great lengths to avoid it. If they must face it, they will always approach it from the perspective of their feelings. In conflict situations, INFPs place little importance on who is right and who is wrong. They focus on the way that the conflict makes them feel, and indeed don't really care whether or not they're right. They don't want to feel badly. This trait sometimes makes them appear irrational and illogical in conflict situations. On the other hand, INFPs make very good mediators, and are typically good at solving other people's conflicts, because they intuitively understand people's perspectives and feelings, and genuinely want to help them. 

INFPs are flexible and laid-back, until one of their values is violated. In the face of their value system being threatened, INFPs can become aggressive defenders, fighting passionately for their cause. When an INFP has adopted a project or job which they're interested in, it usually becomes a "cause" for them. Although they are not detail-oriented individuals, they will cover every possible detail with determination and vigor when working for their "cause". 

When it comes to the mundane details of life maintenance, INFPs are typically completely unaware of such things. They might go for long periods without noticing a stain on the carpet, but carefully and meticulously brush a speck of dust off of their project booklet. 

INFPs do not like to deal with hard facts and logic. Their focus on their feelings and the Human Condition makes it difficult for them to deal with impersonal judgment. They don't understand or believe in the validity of impersonal judgment, which makes them naturally rather ineffective at using it. Most INFPs will avoid impersonal analysis, although some have developed this ability and are able to be quite logical. Under stress, it's not uncommon for INFPs to mis-use hard logic in the heat of anger, throwing out fact after (often inaccurate) fact in an emotional outburst. 

INFPs have very high standards and are perfectionists. Consequently, they are usually hard on themselves, and don't give themselves enough credit. INFPs may have problems working on a project in a group, because their standards are likely to be higher than other members' of the group. In group situations, they may have a "control" problem. The INFP needs to work on balancing their high ideals with the requirements of every day living. Without resolving this conflict, they will never be happy with themselves, and they may become confused and paralyzed about what to do with their lives. 

INFPs are usually talented writers. They may be awkard and uncomfortable with expressing themselves verbally, but have a wonderful ability to define and express what they're feeling on paper. INFPs also appear frequently in social service professions, such as counselling or teaching. They are at their best in situations where they're working towards the public good, and in which they don't need to use hard logic. 

INFPs who function in their well-developed sides can accomplish great and wonderful things, which they will rarely give themselves credit for. Some of the great, humanistic catalysts in the world have been INFPs.


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

Really? But I thought this is the official online MBTI instrument.


----------

